# Tecken med Alt-Gr i X

## Hubbe

åäö fungerar som de ska i X, men jag kan inte få @ $ [  ] osv. (copy paste är inte så värst kul...)

Alt-gr tecknena fungerar som de ska i consolen, men inte när jag startat X. Någon som vet vad det kan vara?

Kan det vara att jag valde 101 tangenters keyboard? Eller något annat?

/Johan

----------

## kallamej

Det borde räcka med

```
    Option "XkbRules"   "xfree86"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc105"

    Option "XkbLayout"  "se"
```

men du kan ju testa med att lägga till

```
    Option "XkbVariant"  "nodeadkeys"
```

eller ta bort om du har den redan.

----------

## Hubbe

okej, tack.

Ska testa det!

/Johan

----------

## hegga

Jeg har samme problemet, men å skru av eller på "nodeadkeys" hjelper ingenting.

XF86Config ser slik ut:

```

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "keyboard"

        Option      "XkbRules" "xfree86"

        Option      "XkbModel" "pc105"

        Option      "XkbLayout" "no"

        #Option     "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

EndSection

```

Er det noen som kan hjelpe meg ?

----------

## professorn

```

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Keyboard1"

    Driver   "Keyboard"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xfree86"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc101"

    Option "XkbLayout"   "se"

EndSection

```

Har inte tangentbords inställningarna sen jag körde xf86config (programet). @ och Co. funkar utmärkt

----------

## kallamej

Du kan använda

```
showkey (-a)
```

för att se vilka koder som tangentbordet kastar ur sig.

Sen har jag också

```
InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"
```

i min ServerLayout section, om det nu spelar någon roll.

----------

## Kodama

Halloj Xpilot spelare Hubbe  :Wink: 

För ditt problem; testa ha med denna rad i XF86Config.

```
Option "RightAlt"    "ModeShift"
```

(PS. Spela mer Xpilot!)

edit: kolla den här länken https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=41987&highlight=altgr

----------

## independence

Jag hade exakt samma problem men det löste sig när jag bytte XkbVariant från "se" till "nodeadkeys", kolla om ni har två st. rader med Option "XkbVariant", jag har 123 kommenterade rader som skapades av autokonfig saken, svårt att se om en rad inte är kommenterad..

----------

## SwedishElk

Har samma problem här.

XF86Config:

Option "XkbRules"   "xfree86"

Option "XkbModel"   "microsoft"

Option "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

Option "XkbLayout"  "se"

Option "RightAlt"   "ModeShift"

Det funkar bra i konsolläge men inte i X.

Om jag trycker på Alt-Gr och exempelvis (Dollar) i en XConsol så får jag

#

(arg: 2)

----------

## SwedishElk

Hittade följande fel ifrån X:

```

The XKEYBOARD keymap compiler (xkbcomp) reports:

> Error:            Cannot open "/var/tmp/server-0.xkm" to write keyboard description

>                   Exiting

Couldn't load XKB keymap, falling back to pre-XKB keymap

```

----------

## rafo

Också jag hade detta fel,

> Error:            Cannot open "/var/tmp/server-0.xkm" to write keyboard description

med resultat att Alt-2, Alt-4, Alt-8, Alt-9 och några till inte fungerade. Efter att jag gjort `chmod 777 /usr/tmp' som root och startat om X så fungerar min Alt-tangent igen. Vad som kan ha orsakat 755 rättigheter för /usr/tmp vet jag inte, men jag har provat olika fönsterhanterare och någon av dem kanske har löpt amok.

----------

## SwedishElk

Men det skumma är ju att en annan dator här hemma som fungerar superbt har 755 på /var/tmp utan problem. Men jag kom på en sak som jag vill tillföra, jag flyttade hela /var till en ny hårddisk, kan det ha skapat problemet? Det är samma rättigheter på den iofs.

----------

## johtib

Vad ar skillnaden mellan XkbLayout "se" och "sv-latin1"?

----------

